# Recommended GOAT oriented and experienced Vets in your given state. (LIST)



## TOU

Hey All,

I have a good friend who is a Vet (Veterinarian) and I completely trust him with my beloved Springer Spaniel. However, I asked him some goat related questions and he was willing to give things a try but the reality is he is more of a small animal vet and less so a large animals or farm animal vet.

So...I thought it might be nice to make a list here of any _recommended_ *GOAT* oriented and experienced Vets in your given state. That way, if there others that need a GOAT oriented Vet in your area or while traveling, they can find one quickly. We can then build a database of Veterinarians that both specialized and are experienced with goats but particularly whethers which is a growing business segment for them with the advent of working goats. Hopefully we can come up with at least 4-5 per state which should cover most areas. I am also all for rewarding competent doctors with additional business if they are willing to specialize in our chosen pack animals. Make sense?

Please list their name and contact info and any pertinent details. Please put the full name of the state in the subject and the post so that it becomes searchable within the thread.

Thx!

TOU


----------



## TDG-Farms

Dr. Matthew (Matt) Fulwell (Sageview Veterinary Services, PLLC). Located in Prosser, Washington. Contact: [email protected]

By far the best vet I have ever had the pleasure knowing. He is a mobile livestock vet that is highly competent and confident. If he doesnt know for sure about something, he has direct numbers to his professors at WSU and isnt afraid to consult with them.


----------



## TOU

Nice start Dave...excellent.

Thx,

TOU


----------



## Charlie Horse

For Utah:

Gary R Gowans
Countryside Animal Clinic
254 So Main
Tooele UT 84074
435-882-4100

This was the vet Clay of High Uinta Pack Goats used when he lived in Utah. I've had good experiences with this guy and he charges a very reasonable price compared to other local vets.


----------



## Huckleberry

We live in Cowlitz county and have used Valley Vet located in Rainier, Oregon, 1-503-556-3084. Dr. VandeBergh is who has treated our goats. They took care of our boy we lost to UC and I was very impressed with how knowledgeable they were in that area and with goats in general.


----------



## imported_ashley

The Caine Center www.*cainecenter*.u*idaho*.edu/‎
 
You need to get a vet to give you a referral; they won't see you without it. But they are amazing if you can get in.

Canyon County Idaho


----------



## Dwite Sharp

*Caprine Specialist*

Dr. Deb Mangelsdorf, has owned large quantities of goats her whole life, has traveled the world teaching others about goats, and lives and breaths goat!
This Lady is the Real Thing ---- A Caprine Specialist ---- She doesn't fall for old wives tails and rumors, only the Facts. After over 1,000 wethers I've still never seen U.C. thanks to her factual advise more than 15 yrs. ago. She's not only a good friend she's the "BEST".

Dr. Deb Mangeldorf, Konza Vet. Clinic, Manhattan, Kansas 
785-776-9111


----------



## Bwana Ken

For anyone who lives in E. Washington or N. Idaho it's hard to find a better place to take your goats for medical treatment than the WSU Veterinary Teaching Hospital in Pullman, WA. They have a VERY extensive large animal hospital (they had an MRI machine several years before any of the regional hospitals) and some of the most knowledgeable veterinarians in the country. Many of you around the country already know about WADDL (Washington Animal Disease Diagnostic Laboratory), which is co-located with the teaching hospital, where you send in your blood samples to have your goats tested for CL and CAE.

Interestingly, their prices for large animal care are very competitive (unlike what they charge for small animal care). I'm lucky enough to work a five minute walk from the hospital, but I would still use them even if I had to drive several hours.

Ken


----------



## Deschutes Dawn

In central Oregon the go to vet for goats is Jennifer Cole, 541-382-0184 on Pinehurst Rd, Bend OR. She has a market meat herd of approximately 400 (!) goats and has been breeding for a grass fed only sizeable meat animal. She also has developed her own mineral mix specifically for goats. My little gang thrives on it. Her husband used to be a guide and outfitter with horses and mules but they are both all for pack goats. Both of them were bowhunters at one time so us hunter/packers are a great match. I wouldn't take my herd to anyone else. I am soooo lucky to have her around.


----------



## TOU

Excellent people...lets keep going there are still several states to go...I would like to see at least one from every state. (I guess Hawaii could be an exception, does anyone know any one who pack goats on Kona?) 

If there is anyone in Canada, feel free to post them as well. A little off topic, but speaking of which, anyone ever cross the boarder with their goats? How is it to do this? Are they welcome in their parks?


----------



## TOU

I came across this list from another Goat sight and a recommended goat Vet list.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/goats/342774-goat-vets-2.html



*Athens, Georgia:*

Debra and Michael Dzimianski
South Jackson Veterinary Services
706-546-8520
Can make farm calls

Lisa Williamson
Large Animal Medicine
University of Georgia Vet School
706-542-9323
Can make farm calls 


*Maryland*
Charlotte Hall, MD:

Chris Runde, DVM
Jennifer Tacia, DVM
Rania Lisas, DVM
*Tidewater Vet Hospital*
301-884-3231
Makes farm calls 


*Wayne, West Virginia *

Dr. Brown 
Farm and House Calls
24/7
Wal Mart Plz, Wayne 
(304) 272-6200

This guy is awesome. 



Dr. Martin
Honea Path Animal Hospital
135 N. Main St
*Honea Path, SC* 29654
(864)369-2660

This guy is great and offers a wide range of services. 



*Roseville, IL *(Not too far from Burlington IA, Macomb & Galesburg, IL)
Dr. Raymond Huston
Dr. Luke Deverell

Huston Vet Clinic
500 Il-116
*Roseville, IL* 61473
(309) 426-2419

The have large animal facilities on site & will do barn calls. Great experience with Dr. Luke & have a friend with goats & sheep who highly recommends him & Dr. Huston as well (came out to pull a kid for her). When I call with questions the Dr. gets back to me right away & was very knowledgeable about doe care during pregnancy & the local specifics about mineral deficiencies.

I was SO happy to find this practice after a few years of trying vets who didn't care to waste time on me since my animals are "just goats" and not high dollar horses or champion bulls. (edited to add that they _do _work on those, too)
*
I love these vets!*



Center Hill Veterinary Clinic
11644 State Road 23
*Darlington, WI* 53530
608-776-4083

Christine Fortin DVM and B.J. Jones DVM are the practice owners and are large-animal practitioners. Our favorite though is Meghan Ritchie DVM for her love of small ruminants. They all do goats and sheep as well as horses and dairy and beef cattle. There is a part-time person, Cheryl Loken DVM, for the small-animal clinic.

This is dairy goat country. The receptionist, Tracy Graham, has started milking her own herd. They live about a mile from us. 


Dr. Harper
*Dover, DE.*
Forrest Ave. Animal Hospital
302-736-3000

Will make farm calls or bring your goat to the clinic! Pricey, but she's GOOD. Treated my goat on a Sunday with just a history, no exam; got her through Listeriosis and KNEW THE DIFFERENCE between Polio/Listeriosis and asked all the right questions about age, breed, etc. Knows to give meds Sub-Q, knows goat metabolism, etc.

Didn't use her long before we moved, but was impressed with first & second contacts....(and she saved my dog's life with a major surgery, too) 



Bridger Veteranary Hospital
Keith Stav DVM, Steve Sekerak DVM
3104 Green Meadow Dr. *Helena, MT*
406-443-5874

They don't do farm calls, but someone always is available 24 hours a day for you to bring goats in or give feedback via the phone. This is the clinic I've used the longest. They are good with C sections, prolapse, hypocalcemia, know how to float teeth and best of all, will sell goat breeders bottles of the meds we need for our goats. Prices are reasonable.




Western Veterinary Service
Dr. Tebay
*Whitehall, MT*
406-287-3333
They do farm calls and you can also bring goats to the office. This vet is willing to teach goat owners how to do things such as drawing blood. He was really on top of it in diagnosing pneumonia in a doe not showing typical symptoms. They do accurate fecals. He's also willing to sell meds. Prices are reasonable. 


Central Virginia:

B.J. Campbell, DVM
Hanover Veterinary Services
16033 Hatch Thompson Road
*Montpelier, VA* 23192
(804) 883-5822

Dr. Campbell and her associates do goats, llama, alpacas and cows. She's very knowledgeable and friendly and her farm calls are an educational experience. We're lucky to have her! 


Tipton Veterinary Clinic
Dr. David Yundt
765-675-2430
750 W Jefferson St
*Tipton IN* 46072



VIP Animal Care
Jerry Flanders, DVM
317-773-3232
2355 Pleasant St
*Noblesville IN* 46060

Farm calls available with both vets, based on locale and vet availability. We prefer Dr. Yundt, as he is cheaper and his bedside manner is more consistent and better... Dr. Flanders can be a bit abrasive, but that is not always a bad thing if he's fighting for your goat's life. 



Ocoee animal hospital
*Blue Ridge, Georgia*
Dr. Garry Day
706-632-PETS
This is the most knowledgeable one I have found around here for goats and sheep. 

Like Charlotte would spin " One Amazing Vet" He knows his stuff with all animals large and small. He works with lots of goats, horses, alpacas, cattle, etc., etc.



Dr. Rob Moore 
Agassiz Animal Clinic
7th St.
*Flagstaff, AZ* 86004
(928)522-0298 



Dr Keith Miller
Hilltop Veterinary Clinic
(641) 464-2224
501 S Henderson Dr 
*Mt Ayr, IA* 50854

I just started using Doc Miller, but what I've seen so far is good. He did a great disbudding job on our four kids, castrated (elastrator) the buckling, sold me injectables.

He knows goats and goat nutrition, and trusts you to know your goats, too.

So far, so good. 



Dr Debbie Samhouri, *Elizabeth CO*. 

720-842-1333 

Does barn calls. Knows goats, raises her own Nubians, Boers and Suffolk cross sheep, also does bunnies, dogs and cats. She is a god send, will talk you through things via phone, come to your house in a blizzard and get you the meds you need for your goats. Very reasonably priced too. 



*Piedmont, NC*, Stokes & Rockingham county

Latitude 36 Mobile Veterinary‎1099 Latitude Thirty-Six Drive, 
*Walnut Cove, NC* 27052-5823 (336) 593-5422‎ 


Pembroke Animal Hospital
13 Sheep Davis Road
*Pembroke, NH* 03275
603-228-0019
(fax) 603-228-9378

Five veterinarians and they schedule farm visits. I've been delighted with their expertise relative to my goats. Apparently lots of experience with midwestern goat and sheep farms.

NW corner of Ohio

Dr. Paul French
Northwest Veterinary Hospital
3491 State Hwy 108
*Wauseon, OH* 43567
(419) 337-0015

*Hours: *Mon, Tues, Wed, Fri:
8:00am to 5:30pm
Thursday: Closed
Saturday: 8:00am to Noon

South Indianapolis:
Hillview Veterinary Clinic, LLC
1761 Thornburg Lane
*Franklin, IN* 46131
(317) 736-8880

Great service, treats all sorts of species. 


Triangle Veterinary Clinic
1312 S. Pinckney St.
*Union, SC* 29379
864-427-3177

Dr. James Grantham, DVM

Moved from Alabama in June (where we left our beloved Vet) to Simpsonville, SC. Had some struggles with the transition to the new pastures. Our goats got worm infested FAST. We lost a young doe and almost lost our best milker. Used the only recommended "Farm Vets" around and they nearly bankrupted us in two months with their outrageous fees, the fecals they did were "normal". Finally I had a very difficult interaction with the one Vet and decided that we needed a new Vet. The Lord provided Dr. Grantham. He came to the farm right away. He was reasonably priced and he knew exactly what to do. Very knowledgeable about SC and its soil deficiencies. Our girl made it and I credit his fast action and knowledge base. He has a lovely staff and he lives in Woodruff, SC and makes farm calls over to Simpsonville and the Greenville area.

He treat all animals: goats, cows, pigs, etc. 



I will recommend Odessa Animal Clinic 
(866) 944-9948 - 
100 W Main St, 
*Odessa, MO*, 64076

Dr. Peddicord is the one that I delt with and he did great for me and my saanen goat.



 


Dr Benny Moore
342 N Orchard Rd
*Salem, IN* 47167
(812) 883-3666

Great vet, inexpensive, and makes barn calls. Saved my goat when we found out the hard way he was allergic to peanuts, then saved my little dog when she got into mouse poison.



Valley View Veterinary Clinic
Dr. Gary Lewis
2355 Beryl Avenue
*Twin Falls, ID* 83301-7904
(208) 734-7966

Gary is just great with our goats, horses and pets. Highly suggest him for anyone in this area. 

Dr. Lynn OR Dr. Ringer (Both know goats)
7061 Hwy 280E
*Reidsville, GA*
912-557-4993




Dr. Angie McDaniel (Can't recommend others in the group)
Branch Vets
*Tifton, GA*
229-382-6055 


Enoch Veterinary Clinic
1112 Hartsville Pike
*Gallatin, TN* 37066
615-452-1438

Both Dr. Enoch and Dr. Gentry are amazing. They will sell you whatever meds you need and go out of their way to be helpful. They both have wonderful personalities and will do barn calls. 


Dr. Marjorie Lewter
*Blacksburg, VA* area

Marge is also trained in holistic and homeopathic medicine as well as acupuncture. Pretty easy to get ahold of (though she is a single practitioner). Prices are lowest of the three vet practices in my area, and I feel like the best all-around service. One word - she does not always present herself extremely well, she seems kind of introverted and really reserved particularly on the phone, so if you call to schedule an appt. she might not sound like someone you want to have out to work on your treasured animals but I will assure you she knows what she is doing, and does her job well. She is primarily a horse vet but has owned a few goats herself in the past.

Also Dr. Jason Wall in Christiansburg - used him once or twice, seems pretty knowledgeable. Another goat breeder uses him and likes him a bit more than Dr. Lewter. 



Dr. Gregory
Columbus Vet Care
206 w county rd
*Columbus, Kansas*
620-429-3820

Awsome goat vet (he raises goats too) been going to him for years now and he is great and knows his stuff. he is allso good with any other animal we have taken to him. Cant say enough great things about him, i have several goats who owe their lives to him. Worth the drive for a good vet!!! 

Near *Charlotte, NC*-

Dr. Featherstone - wonderful man, goes above and beyond, makes farm calls and helped us out more than once. All of the large animal vets have been great-have never dealt with any small animal vets at this location.

South Ridge Veterinary Hospital 
1920 South Ridge Avenue 
*Kannapolis, NC* 28083 
United States 
Phone: 704-933-1414 
Fax: 704-933-1740 
[email protected]
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



Holistic Vet-about an hour from Charlotte, NC- he raises dairy goats.

http://www.aholisticvet.com/main.html

Dr. Roger L. DeHaan, DVM, MTS
105 Police Club Drive
*Kings Mountain, NC* 28086
Tel/Fax 704-734-0061 


Woddington Veterinary
Dr. Matt Woodington
*Eagle, Idaho*
208-939-6406 
Copy and pasted from my vets page. He is by far the best in the area, he covers Southern WI Northern IL.

Dr. Chris Duemler
Education: B.S. University of Missouri - Columbia
D.V.M. UM Columbia
Career: 35 years
Emphasis: Cattle, Goats, Horses, and Pigs
Notes Owns goats, dogs, cats, and snake

Brodhead Veterinary
Medical Center
W1175 State Road 11-81
*Brodhead, WI* 53520

Phone: 608-897-8632
Fax: 608-897-2321

Monday: 8:00 - 5:00
Tuesday: 8:00 - 6:00
Wednesday: 8:00 - 5:00
Thursday: 8:00 - 5:00
Friday: 8:00 - 5:00
Saturday: 8:00 - 1:00
24hr emergency service 



This guy is well known around here, but if you're new to the area or goats I'm posting this for you:

South Fork Veterinary Clinic
Dr Patrick Roden
1035 St Hwy 508 
*Chehalis, WA* 98532
360-262-9029
800-625-9029

large and small animals, will make farm calls
He has helped us with our cattle, goats, sheep and rabbit. Very reasonable rates, he came out and wormed, vaccinated and trimmed hooves on 7 goats and 2 sheep and the total charge was $136. He also has special formulations of minerals for our area that he tries to keep in stock. 


Louisa Veterinary Service
Dr. Kate Hussman
Dr. Melinda McCall
P.O. Box 492
*Louisa, VA* 23093
(540) 967-2974

They travel to many neighboring counties, and are both wonderful and very knowledgeable.

Animals treated include horses, cows, sheep, goats, hogs and farm dogs. 


Dr. Jim Henderson DVM
*Fairmont, WV*
304-366-6926

House/Farm Calls 

Peticote Veterinary Clinic, L.L.C.
221 Newbolds Corner RD
*Southhampton, NJ* 08088
peticote.com

Phone: 609-859-8800
Fax: 609 859 8785 


For Arizona, I recommend

Casa Grande Animal Hospital
1645 N Pinal Avenue 
*Casa Grande, AZ* 85122
520-208-6213

Dr. Metcalf, Dr. Nelson and Dr. Brown all know goats reasonably well. I don't know their other vets well enough to say. Their website (http://www.casagrandeanimalhospital.com/) only mentions small animals but they do livestock and exotics also. They also take in injured wildlife. They can be a little pricey, but they know what they are doing and they're always very concerned about the animal's welfare.

They also have evening hours until 9 PM on weekdays and 6 PM on Saturday.


F. Garrett Edwards, DVM
*Smithfield, VA*
757-365-4887
888-965-48887


----------



## TOU

Now that we have integrated over to The Goat Spot from the PackGoatForum, I think it is time we revisit this & hopefully add to OUR list.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Plateau Veterinary Clinic, Enumclaw WA (360) 825-1919

Two vets on staff, one is more experienced with goats but either will treat them. Reasonably priced and willing to give advice over the phone.


----------



## TOU

Anymore to add folks?


----------



## liz

I don't have pack goats but do have a vet that I use.
*Kittanning, PA*
LASH VETERINARY SERVICES
170 EAST BRADY ROAD
KITTANNING PA
724-543-2814
Dr. Isenberg is one of the vets practicing there that also has goats himself.
Dr. Jenkins has been here on farm calls also.


----------



## Crystal

Here is one for Arizona. You can go to his home or he is mobile. He lives west of Phoenix. I know he comes out to Tonopah & I have a friend in East Valley he drives out to.
He does farm animals/meat animals. I know several goat owners that use him & like him. He has also treated my friends pot belly pig.
He does have a hearing impairment. I text or email. 
Dr. Holmes 480-452-4974


----------



## SunnydaleBoers

Dwite Sharp said:


> Dr. Deb Mangelsdorf, has owned large quantities of goats her whole life, has traveled the world teaching others about goats, and lives and breaths goat!
> This Lady is the Real Thing ---- A Caprine Specialist ---- She doesn't fall for old wives tails and rumors, only the Facts. After over 1,000 wethers I've still never seen U.C. thanks to her factual advise more than 15 yrs. ago. She's not only a good friend she's the "BEST".
> 
> Dr. Deb Mangeldorf, Konza Vet. Clinic, Manhattan, Kansas
> 785-776-9111


She's also an excellent small animal vet, we've taken our cats/dogs there over the years. As Dwite said, she's very knowledgeable, not full of BS, and understands production agriculture- this isn't a vet that's going to give you grief when you're not willing to spend $500 to heal a $50 market kid.


----------



## Scottyhorse

A few more for WA-(Don't have the phone numbers handy)

Willipa Veterinary, Raymond, WA
Dr. Olsen is a really nice guy, when we still lived over there I would volunteer a few times a month. He and the staff took me in and taught me so much. We have found that for goat related things he's better for basic stuff, but a really good vet otherwise. Will make farm calls and emergency calls. 

Cascade West, Chehalis, WA
Have had very good experiences with them... One of my does was sick. Took her in, got some med (some antibiotics, wormers, etc) whole thing, including vet visit was $55, and phone support. Would suggest them to everybody who lives in that area. 

Associated Veterinary, Walla Walla, WA
These guys pretty much saved our pygmy doe after she ruptured her uterus during labor and went septic. The team worked so hard around the clock to save her, we cant thank them enough. We've taken the goats there a few times, and every time they are just great. They see every type of animal. They don't have a goat specific vet, but the vets there do know their stuff and will do as mush research as they need to help you. Can't recommend them enough!


----------



## sassy

My wonderful most patient kindness vet. 
Dr Paul Johnson 
480 east main st 
Middletown NY 10940
845 343 9888
Thursdays he shuts his office and does strictly farm animals. He makes all his house calls on Thursdays. And let me say when you have an emergency dr Johnson will come to your house as soon as he can!!!


----------



## Taffy

*GOAT Oriented Vets*

I'd like to see this topic have its own header for quick reference. It is SO important to have a knowledgeable GOAT vet both at home and on the road.

Thanks for starting this topic TOU.


----------



## Carmen_SanDiego

Another for Arizona - He lives in East Phoenix

Dr Lee Chatham 480-694-4565


----------



## crownofjules

Another for Arizona - SouthEast in Graham County

Desert Cross Veterinary Hospital 
651 S Dusty Trail
Thatcher, AZ 85552
928-348-0026

I don't directly recall the name of the vet, but she is a wise, animal-loving, albeit a bit coarse, rancher-woman who handles animals large (horse, cattle, goat) and small (cat, dog). She stitched my pygmy Mellie's eyelid back on after an accident when the little one was 3 months old. She even gassed her to reduce the trauma. The stitches were flawless! I kind of expected them to be utility stitches, but these left no scar  They removed the stitches with no extra cost. This vet also castrated my wether and he, too, healed up wonderfully. 
They do after hours calls and emergency calls, as well. However, they are, at the moment, the ONLY brick & mortar vet in the area, they are backlogged for *a while*.


----------



## Jessica84

Central California
Troy Ford 
Clovis ca.
He is actually a horse vet but he is such a wonderful vet. He took my concerns about knocking a goat out for a c section very serious and worked with me so I felt better. He's not totally set in his ways if there is something you disagree with and again will work with and around issues to fix the problem.
Before I found him I had such bad luck with vets.


----------



## sassy

Definitely is wonderful. But I noticed not many ppl from New York ?


----------



## wildegoats0426

Any in Texas? I always take mine to Beard-Navasota to see Dr. Smith. But once I'm there it's only to euth or do bloodwork so not a lot of good goat knowledge is needed.


----------



## ciwheeles

My vet in Maryland

Southern Maryland Equine
Dr. Shari Kennedy
Dr. Jean Murphy
Dr. Nancy Reams
16800 Candy Hill Road, Upper Marlboro, _MD_ 20772
(301) 579-2945

They advertise as a horse vet but Dr. Reams has goats herself and is great with any goat related things. All of them are educated on proper goat care though and are great with the goats.  They all do farm calls or you can just go to their office.


----------



## dixiequeen

Dr. Outlaw in Piedmont SC


----------



## Tapsmom

Ok, Here's one for the NE. We use Dr Kim McClure Brinton at Country Companions in Bethany, CT. They actually specialize in small ruminants! They are knowledgeable and very helpful. 
We were just there yesterday for a 4H meeting where they did ultrasounds on the does for members and gave a discussion on birthing. 
They are at 
116 Old Amity rd
Bethany, CT
(203) 393-7387
http://www.countrycompanionsvet.com/


----------



## MollysHeaven

Kentucky

Shelby Veterinary Clinic
www.shelbyveterinaryclinic.com
2474 Shelbyville Road
Shelbyville, KY. 40065

502.633.3231

Dr. Melissa Lipps
Dr. Rocky Oliver

I highly recommend both doctors listed above. I unfortunately met Dr. Lipps when all 5 of my girls were attacked by a dog. There was no saving them. She arrived at our place within 10 minutes and put them all down while I held each one in my arms as they went to sleep. The compassion and gentleness she showed in that day was above and beyond imagine. Needless to say that was the worst day of my life and I will never recover from it. I will be eternally grateful for her gentleness and compassion she showed me that day. 
After a year of my girls passing, I did get 4 kids. They were all bottle babies. My Jasper got very sick and I again had to contact Dr. Lipps. She did everything in her power to save him but unfortunately he did not make it. When my doe Penny got sick I met Dr. Oliver. He came out and tended her and she is doing fine. She is my crazy girl and is very standoffish. 
Again both of these doctors have been wonderful to me and I highly recommend them.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## caprine crazy

Indiana

Animal Hospital of Cloverdale
Here's the link to our website so you can learn all about us! (I volunteer here!)
http://www.animalhospitalcloverdale.com/

We have another office in Danville, IN. 
Hendricks County Animal Hospital
Address: 1685 E Main St, Danville, IN 46122
Phone317) 745-7712


----------



## SalteyLove

Eastern Connecticut and Rhode Island

Green Valley Veterinary Services
Dr. Dennis Thibeault
860-455-6820

MOBILE! Farm Visits. Based in Mansfield, CT.


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm

South Carolina

Chappell Animal Hospital & Chappell Equine Services
803-324-4271 for Chappell Animal Hospital and 803-324-8898 for Chappell Equine Services
http://www.chappellsanimalhospital.com/

Dr. John" H Chappell III, DVM

940 E Chappell Road
Rock Hill, SC 29730

LOVE Dr. Johnny! He is a VERY good goat vet!


----------

